# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Εγκατασταση νεας θυροτηλεόρασης

## audakias

Γεια σας παιδες.

Ενδιαφερομαι να εγκαταστησω μια θηροτηλεόραση στο εξοχικο μου. Ειναι δυο σπιτια οποτε χρειαζομαι δυο οθονες κ δυο buttons κατω στην εισοδο. 

Η αποσταση των σπιτιων ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη 200m περιπου. Τι μαρκα προτεινετε για εγχρωμη και ποιοτικη?

Επισης τι καλωδια χρειαζομαι ακριβως? Ευχαριστω. Ρευμα μπορω να παρω και απο την εισοδο αν ειναι να γλιτωσω καλωδιο.

----------


## mrelectro

Γεια σου Πάνο...
Για θυροτηλεοραση θα πάρεις επώνυμη (για να μην κάνουμε διαφήμηση)αφου την δεις ΕΣΥ σε κατάστημα Ηλεκτρολογικου υλικου και κρίνεις την τιμή της σε σχεση με την απόδοση!
Ο λόγος είναι η τεχνική υποστήρηξη μετα απο χρόνια... 
Κάλύτερα να είναι τα τροφοδοτικά στην εισοδο (σε στεγασμένο σημείο)και η καλωδίωση με ΝΥΑΑ του 1mm .
12Χδιάφορα χρώματα μαζι με τις κλήσεις(η διατομη για να αποφύγεις ενδιάμεσους ενισχυτές),άντε και ένα καλό ομοαξωνικό που σήμερα δεν ειναι και απαραίτητο !
Ολα τα άλλα αφου την διαλέξεις .

----------


## audakias

12 διαφορετικα καλωδια του 1mm?? πολλα δεν ειναι?

στειλε κανα πμ για το αλλο!

----------


## lepouras

μήπως καλύτερα να διαλέξεις πρώτα την Θ/τηλ και μετά να δούμε τι πρέπει να περάσεις?
από μάρκα σε μάρκα αλλάζουν πολλά. και το μήκος που λες μπορεί να σου ανεβάσει το κόστος τον καλωδίων με αποτέλεσμα να κόψεις στο τέλος από την Θ/τηλ.

----------


## briko

το τροφοδοτικο απαιτειτε να ειναι κοντά στην είσοδο , απαιτείτε να είναι επώνυμη (όχι κινας) απαραίτητα 1mm τα καλώδια αλλα δεν χρειαζόμαστε ομοαξονικό. όταν έχουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις βάζουμε 5 συρμάτων θυροτηλεοράσεις.

----------


## mrelectro

> 12 διαφορετικα καλωδια του 1mm?? πολλα δεν ειναι?
> 
> στειλε κανα πμ για το αλλο!



12Χδιάφορα χρώματα μαζι με τις κλήσεις(η διατομη για να αποφύγεις ενδιάμεσους ενισχυτές),άντε και ένα καλό ομοαξωνικό που σήμερα δεν ειναι και απαραίτητο !
 :Wink:

----------


## audakias

Απο μια προχειρη αναζητηση ειδα πως η bitron ειναι καλη μαρκα σαν αποδοση τιμη. Εχετε προτεινετε κατι αλλο;;

----------


## mrelectro

> Απο μια προχειρη αναζητηση ειδα πως η bitron ειναι καλη μαρκα σαν αποδοση τιμη. Εχετε προτεινετε κατι αλλο;;



Καλη ειναι....ποιο μοντέλο ;;;

----------


## briko

εγώ παίζω εδώ . urmet .
http://www.karson.gr/ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΑ/Θυροτη...0/Default.aspx

----------


## audakias

ενδεικτικα βρηκα μια ωραια.. http://www.stavrianos-dw.gr/product_...ducts_id=10263

briko ωραια ειναι και η δικια σου. βασικα δεν θελω τηλεφωνα και ιστοριες...σκετο! 

και η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης. βασικα γινεται στο ανοιγμα της πορτας να συνεργαστει με τα ανοιγομενες γκαραζοπορτες? δλδ η εισοδος θα ειναι εξωτερικα απο το γκαραζ χωρις πορτα.

----------


## lepouras

βάλε από την εντολή για κυπρί ένα ρελεδακι να κάνει την δουλεία του μπουτον που δέχεται ο μηχανισμός της πόρτας..

----------


## briko

> βάλε από την εντολή για κυπρί ένα ρελεδακι να κάνει την δουλεία του μπουτον που δέχεται ο μηχανισμός της πόρτας..



σχεδόν όλες οι θυροτηλεοράσεις έχουν το ρελε στο τροφοδοτικό τους

----------


## audakias

> βάλε από την εντολή για κυπρί ένα ρελεδακι να κάνει την δουλεία του μπουτον που δέχεται ο μηχανισμός της πόρτας..



μα για ολα εχεις τις απαντησεις?? :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

> σχεδόν όλες οι θυροτηλεοράσεις έχουν το ρελε στο τροφοδοτικό τους



  συμφωνώ σε αυτό που λες <<σχεδόν>> οπότε τον προετοιμάζω τι θα κάνει αν δεν :Biggrin: 





> μα για ολα εχεις τις απαντησεις??



και εσύ έβαλες σκοπώ να μας αφήσεις άνεργους. καλά ξεκίνησες από την εξώπορτα και κοντεύεις να φτάσεις στην ταράτσα? :Confused1: 
άσε και λίγο ψωμί για εμάς ορέεεεεεεεε :Lol:  :Lol: 
άντε καλή επιτυχία :Cool:

----------


## mrelectro

*και εσύ έβαλες σκοπώ να μας αφήσεις άνεργους. καλά ξεκίνησες από την εξώπορτα και κοντεύεις να φτάσεις στην ταράτσα*? :Confused1: 
άσε και λίγο ψωμί για εμάς ορέεεεεεεεε :Lol:  :Lol: 
άντε καλή επιτυχία :Cool: [/QUOTE]


Η χαρά του να μοιράζεσαι την εμπειρία σου ...
Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε...Μπράβο παιδιά !

----------


## audakias

χαχα! Μην αγχωνεσαι! Μονο προσωπικο hobby ειναι αυτο!!!

Και κατι αλλο, *Τα Καλώδια που απαιτούνται είναι απο Μπουτονιέρα στο τροφοδοτικό 4 καλώδια (0.8mm έως τα 50 μέτρα) και απο Μπουτονιέρα στην οθόνη 5 + n,*Για το Κυπρί της πόρτας απαιτούνται 2 επιπλέον καλώδια.

Δηλαδη για 100 - 150m το 1mm καλυπτει τα παντα? τι ειναι το 5+n?  και οπως ειπαμε παραπανω απλα συνδεεεις τα καλωδια του κυπρι με το ρελεδακι της αυτοματης πορτας και εισαι αρχηγος!?!

----------


## lepouras

χαχχαχαχααα αν τα κάνεις τα τελευταία λίγο πιο μικρά μάλλον πάμε για οφθαλμίατρο. ρώτα το βρε πιο μεγαλόφωνα δεν σε μαλώνουμε :Biggrin: . 
την εργολαβία την χάσαμε το μερεμέτι θα μας σώσει? :Lol:  :Lol: 
το 5+n σημαίνει 5 σύρματα κινά για όσες θυροτηλεοράσεις έχεις και +1 από το κάθε μπουτον από έξω στην κάθε θυροτηλεόραση. δηλαδή έχεις 5 μπουτον που είναι για 5 θυροτηλεοράσεις τόσα εξτρά θέλεις. τώρα αν έχεις μεζονέτα που μέσα έχει 3 θυροτηλεοράσεις και χτυπάνε ταυτόχρονα με ένα μπουτον τότε στελνεισ ένα καλώδιο από το μπουτον και δίνεις και στις 3.
  Για τα μέτρα σου λέει ότι 50 μέτρα απ το τροφοδοτικό στην μπουτονιέρα. αν το βάλεις δίπλα της δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα. 
  από το τροφοδοτικό στις θυροτηλεοράσεις ελπίζω με το 1mm να μην έχεις πρόβλημα δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά δεν το ορίζει.
  όταν φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο για το κυπρί το ξανασυζητάμε :Tongue2:  θα δούμε τι λέει το σχέδιο της εταιρίας. δεν είναι κάτι που σε απασχολεί άμεσα.τα καλώδια που χρειάζονται θα τα τραβήξεις έτσι και αλλιώς.

----------

audakias (07-07-11)

----------


## lepouras

> Η χαρά του να μοιράζεσαι την εμπειρία σου ...
> Ολοι οι καλοί χωράνε...Μπράβο παιδιά !



Μιχάλη όπως και έμενα με βοήθησαν παλικάρια στις απορίες μου (π.χ Φίλιππος)χωρείς να σκεφτούν ότι τους παίρνω το ψωμί, είναι υποχρεώσει αλλά και χαρά μου να βοηθό όπου μπορώ και γνωρίζω. στο κάτω κάτω εκεί που πάμε να καταντήσουμε με τα ΔΝΤα μόνο η αλληλεγγύη θα μας σώσει. :Rolleyes:

----------

audakias (07-07-11)

----------


## tonykolis

Δες και ασυρματη λυση χωρις καλωδια και μερεμετια. Εχω αυτο το συστημα στο σπιτι περιπου 20 μηνες και ειναι ΟΚ. Το εσωτερικο ειναι και μεταφερομενο με μπαταρια οποτε το παιρνω μαζι οταν ειμαι στο πισω μερος του κηπου και δεν ακουω το κουδοουνι
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-5-Screen-2-4G-...item3a67a67c8c

Το πηρα απο το ebay αλλα το πουλανε και εδω καποια μαγαζια. Απ' εξω βεβαια μιση τιμη αφου δεν εχει ΦΠΑ και αλλους φορους.

----------

